# LG tv has yellow coloured pixel line from top to bottom



## AwesomestAmber (Sep 7, 2016)

Came home from work, thought I'd catch up on a bit of Stargate SG1 and then low and behold there's a bloody line down the tv. It's yellow and a pixel width wide. What the fricky frack paddy whack is this? Send help!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If you opened the TV you'd find little wires along the bottom of the panel that feed signal to it. If something damages on of these you lose data, thus not all pixels are told what to do. This can cause them to be dark or leave them in a default on state, which is like what you see here. If it's damage to that area and the TV is new you may be able to invoke the warranty. If it's out of warranty repair isn't really an option due to cost.


----------



## masterbowl (Apr 28, 2011)

Saddly not a solution, rather that you are not alone.
My 5 year old 48" LG TV developed up to 5 similar lines over a period of time. It has never been opened - I lived with it.
A few months later, the lines disappeared altogether, even though it's not been moved or touched !
Sadly, the original line reappeared a month ago. It's not too bad with just one, but I'm saving up for a new TV (as previous poster said, not worth the repair cost).


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

AwesomestAmber said:


> Came home from work, thought I'd catch up on a bit of Stargate SG1 and then low and behold there's a bloody line down the tv. It's yellow and a pixel width wide. What the fricky frack paddy whack is this? Send help!



While a single stuck pixel can sometimes be fixed, that probably isn't true for a screen height line.

First line of questioning should be to LG though in case they have some sort of test procedure or diagnostic utility.


----------



## masterbowl (Apr 28, 2011)

Further to my original - the vertical lines have come and gone, with no action on my part! TV is now several years old, still giving excellent picture so peresevering with the odd line or two has paid off - they've now been gone for months.


----------

